# Ausgefransten Rand um eine Rasterfläche/Bild



## doppelclicerIN (19. November 2004)

Ich suche DRINGEND eine Möglichkeit, der Rand einer Rasterfläche oder eines Bildes unregelmäßig oder ausgefranst (wie mit ´nem Pinsel gezogen) zu gestalten. Bitte helft mir, denn so langsam drängt die Zeit und ich werde immer hektischer... DANKE!


----------



## otherside (19. November 2004)

Hallo.

Google ist dein Freund! Außerdem gibt es hier auch noch Tutorials:*klick me* 

Noch en paar Links:
Link 1 
Link 2 
Link 3 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

MFG


----------



## doppelclicerIN (21. November 2004)

Danke! Ich hab mein "freies" WE gleich mal benutzt, einiges auszuprobieren... Besonders Link 2 hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------

